# Alex



## goldenrose (Sep 11, 2007)

Did you ever see on TV or hear of Alex the African Grey Parrot? Truly amazing - if you've ever had the priviledge of owning/knowing one of these intelligent creatures, this will touch you.
http://www.comcast.net/news/science/index.jsp?cat=SCIENCE&fn=/2007/09/11/760523.html&cvqh=itn_parrot


----------



## slippertalker (Sep 11, 2007)

That's very sad, these are amazing creatures and very smart. My African Grey entertains me on a daily basis with his sound effects, talking and attitude. His sense of humor is spot on! They are very sweet in personality and have an attitude that is much larger then they are.......


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 11, 2007)

That was on the news tonight. It must have been exciting to see how much that bird could communicate. It gives new meaning to the term "bird brain," doesn't it?


----------



## Hien (Sep 11, 2007)

Are these the same birds that get really depressed. lose sleep & stop eating as well as yank all their feather out when their owners dies?
Sometimes they also dies after the owners?


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 11, 2007)

slippertalker said:


> That's very sad, these are amazing creatures and very smart. My African Grey entertains me on a daily basis with his sound effects, talking and attitude. His sense of humor is spot on! They are very sweet in personality and have an attitude that is much larger then they are.......



It reminded me of our Grey when I saw it the notice. I use to have a breeding pair & I handfed their first baby. Those birds are simply amazing!
and yes Hien when something dramatic changes they can pull out most of their feathers, they can be sensitive & emotional like their owners!


----------

